# Omega T17 Hands And Bezel Painting... (Different Watches Of Course&#33



## mallorcaadam (Apr 27, 2012)

Hi from Mallorca!,

I am new to watch collecting and have developed an interest in watch restoration... Slowly getting all the tools, polishing compounds, lubricants etc...

I have an old Omega T17 that needs a sub seconds dial hand (the one with the pipe on to push through the dial) and I cant find any about on any websites.. does anyone know of a place where I can get one - or a set of hands for the T17 which would be better!

Also.... I have a few other watches which I am playing with before I let myself loose on the expensive stuff. like Rotary, Citizen divers etc.. I want to repaint a bezel or two but cant figure out how to do the numbers and markings on the bezel? I am getting a sticker shop in the UK to do me a sheet of vinyl number stickers so that I can use the "surrounds" of the sticker as a spray template which I then peel off. The bit of the sticker sheet that everyone throws away is actually what I want - the shop is making me a special sheet with more room in between the numbers to make it easier for me. Does this sound like a good idea or is there a better way? I dont want to use actual stickers as I would be able to see the raised numbers!

thanks,

Adam.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Sounds like a plan Adam, I think trial and error is going to be the best way to find a way... Let us know how you get on!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Definitely I enjoy watching tinkerers' progress!


----------



## mallorcaadam (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks guys! I have ordered the stickers and will post photos once they get here and I get started. More searching for the right type of spray paint and varnish and then the fun bit!


----------

